# I want my first Pompano to be on fly



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Where do I go tomorrow what do I tie?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If the water is clear enough, I'd walk JB and try to sight cast. If the water is still stained, which will leave you blind casting, I'd fish west beach in GS and target the runouts up and down the beach using a sinking line, short leader and bright colored clousers or crazy charlies


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Any ideas on Pensacola area? I'll be delivering a 240 skeeter there?


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Launch that skeeter and fish just outside the pass, shallow on an incoming tide, you can probably sight fish pompano right now. pink and white clousers.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

How do I post pictures on here?


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

The "insert image" icon in the quick reply menu.


----------

